# Turbo Channels by End of Year



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

Turbo is still advertising 100 HD channels now, 150 by year-end. What "by year end" channels will be added?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Did they say _which_ year? :lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Let me begin with a guess that it will include News Corp's Fox News, Fx, SPEED and maybe FUEL and/or Fox Business Network all depending on negotiations over tiers and pricing. I can't guess about chances for the Viacom owned channels that includes the MTV music channel group, Nickelodeon, Noggin, BET, Spike, and Comedy Central. Right now, I don't see much chance for the Rainbow group which includes AMC, IFC, and the problem standing in the way, the VOOM channels.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Nick said:


> Did they say _which_ year? :lol:


could be "fiscal year end", which may be around february or so. :grin:


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

They say "up to" 150, which means they already have meet their promise, according the the wording. 

Howver, I think we will see Viacom, maybe Fox, Chiller HD, and likely some independant networks like Outdoor Channel HD.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

HDRoberts said:


> They say "up to" 150, which means they already have meet their promise, according the the wording.
> 
> Howver, I think we will see Viacom, maybe Fox, Chiller HD, and likely some independant networks like Outdoor Channel HD.


Chiller is not going hd this year. 
NBCU said they are not upgrading any of their sd channels to hd this year.
Also, the CHiller website removed their "coming in hd soon" references from their site


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "how do we get to 150" question was asked when the Turbo "promise" was made ... I don't believe we are much closer to having 150 channels TO uplink and make available, unless DISH follows DirecTV's lead and adds a lot of PPV channels.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

James Long said:


> The "how do we get to 150" question was asked when the Turbo "promise" was made ... I don't believe we are much closer to having 150 channels TO uplink and make available, unless DISH follows DirecTV's lead and adds a lot of PPV channels.


Well, they do count part time game only channels as "channel" so they can fudge their numbers just as good as DirecTV.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nostalgiaguru said:


> Turbo is still advertising 100 HD channels now, 150 by year-end. What "by year end" channels will be added?


It's just a name change. However I'm looking for more HD soon...


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> The "how do we get to 150" question was asked when the Turbo "promise" was made ... I don't believe we are much closer to having 150 channels TO uplink and make available, unless DISH follows DirecTV's lead and adds a lot of PPV channels.


Granted, you would be hard pressed to get to 150 full time linear HDs out there. However, Dish now claims 114. I've counted what's left. With nationals, new RSNs, and premiums (not even counting Voom), there will easily be 36 more channels Dish can put up. Of course, there are some I'd rather not have to keep space for future launches (like Comedy Central HD).

Here is just a sample:
Viacom - 5: MTV, CMT, VH1, Spike, Nick
Fox - 5: Fox News, Fox Buisness, FX, Speed, Fuel
Comcast (coming Dec. 8) - 4: E!, Style, G4, plus Golf and Versus seperationg
Rainbow - 4: AMC, IFC, WE, Fuse
Also add ESPNU, Outdoor Channel, and Wealth for national HD. There are also several more launching "soon"
There are alos 20 premiums (athough I don't expect all to be carried, but at leas the HD versions of the ones Dish does have could be)
Not to mention 7 RSNs not carried period.

Pleanty of HD out there, and more soon to be.

Anyway, when did NBCU announce no new HD? Seems like a few weeks ago, people were still thinking Chiller HD would be out in October. Not that I care, I hate horror.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

brant said:


> could be "fiscal year end", which may be around february or so. :grin:


DISH operates on a calendar fiscal year (as does DIRECTV).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, they do count part time game only channels as "channel" so they can fudge their numbers just as good as DirecTV.


Hmmm. The same movie back-to-back with itself for six days or a handful of live sporting events...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> Hmmm. The same movie back-to-back with itself for six days or a handful of live sporting events...


Ahh.. we have all the single game and full time RSNs too...

Actually, I really hope Dish finds more channels to add rather than just the ones already on Directv... that will force Directv to pick up so more... Competition is always good in that aspect!

Unfortunately, I think we will see some Shopping channels go HD on Sat before the end of the year...


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I want the Nick HD channel the most.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

A channel like Concast Sports Net Chicago is an absolute waste for myself and another member here to have. We NEVER get to see ANYTHING on that channel, because we are not close enough to Chicago's region. And yet, we receive that channel as a regional channel. Even local Fox has Cubs/Bears/Sox games. And then there are the national games on ESPN that are blacked out and the message says to watch it on a local channel. Sorry, but we don't have a local broadcasting those events!

Someone screwed that up!


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Always an interesting study to see how many people hear/read 150 channels by years end when it in fact says "up to" which means they don't have to add one channel.

I am still just waiting for a handful of channels such as FX and Speed to name a few and I would be happy for another 6 months.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Always an interesting study to see how many people hear/read 150 channels by years end when it in fact says "up to" which means they don't have to add one channel.
> 
> I am still just waiting for a handful of channels such as FX and Speed to name a few and I would be happy for another 6 months.


I think we won't see any new HD channels for a while.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I think we won't see any new HD channels for a while.


Actually, I'd bet anything we here an annoucement on or slighly before the earnings anouncement in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

reddice said:


> I want the Nick HD channel the most.


Well I missed the announcement but avsforums says E* announce AMC, CMT, VH1 & Nick HD. So you may be in luck.

That would suck if that's all we get by the end of the year.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

ImBack234 said:


> Well I missed the announcement but avsforums says E* announce AMC, CMT, VH1 & Nick HD. So you may be in luck.
> 
> That would suck if that's all we get by the end of the year.


I doubt we see AMC. It is a Rainbow Media network. If we do see it, I imagine IFC HD and WE HD will turn up (maybe Fuse HD, too). But I think if we see it theis year, we would also see the return, in some form, of the Voom networks, as I doubt Rainbow would roll over so fast. But I think it is an unlikley senario.

If we get CMT, Nick, and VH1, we will probably get Spike and MTV at the same time. Plus Comedy Central if available. I think these nets are the most likely to see turn up "soon."


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

We already have too many HD channels!

Too much to try to watch!

Can't get anything done!


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> We already have too many HD channels!
> 
> Too much to try to watch!
> 
> Can't get anything done!


You, sir, are in the minority.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Arguing semantics and using marketing speak...

"All this for under $100" usually means $99.99

"Over 100 HD channels" usually means 101-105

So I therefore assume that "Up to 150 channels" means at least 110 but not necessarily 150... probably 125 or so.

However, IF Dish has ever used 125 as a marketing point, then I'd assume "Up to 150" would be more than 125 by a good margin, but still less than 150.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Arguing semantics and using marketing speak...
> 
> "All this for under $100" usually means $99.99
> 
> ...


The count has to be above 140 to make it ok. Ofcourse that count can be done in anyway.

I personally just want comedy central and MSNBC in HD. Don't care about others ...

BTW, heres a funny thing. In travel channel you see "Some things were meant to be in HD" or something similar once in a while (kind of advertisement - comes at the bottom of the screen). Many times the program is not in HD, though ! Shows like Passport to Europe ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

nataraj said:


> The count has to be above 140 to make it ok. Ofcourse that count can be done in anyway.


I would agree... I don't like marketing-speak, I've just come to understand it 



nataraj said:


> BTW, heres a funny thing. In travel channel you see "Some things were meant to be in HD" or something similar once in a while (kind of advertisement - comes at the bottom of the screen). Many times the program is not in HD, though ! Shows like Passport to Europe ...


That reminds me of all the TV commercials where they show you their TV and say "see how much better this is than yours"... But, if it looks good on my TV, then my TV is good too  IF it looks like crap on my TV, then I'm not motivated either since it looked like crap.

Turns out one of the ironies of TV advertising is you can't effectively advertise TVs!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

We are getting LOTS of Dish ads from the South Bend locals lately. Every time I see an ad, I check to see if the HD locals have been added yet, and NOPE, not yet. It seems counterproductive to bombard an area with "HD" programming ads, only to piss off those new customers when they discover that the locals are not in HD.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, I was thinking, an optimistic thought on the "up to" disclaimer...

Dish is now claiming 114 channels based on having 14 HD VOD channels available. I'm betting only those with yet to be released 722k's and 922's will actually be able to hold 14 HD VODs. So perhaps that is where the up to comes from. I'm hopeful dish has found the space for 36 more national HDs.


----------



## DaddyDuke (Aug 30, 2006)

Galaxie6411 said:


> Always an interesting study to see how many people hear/read 150 channels by years end when it in fact says "up to" which means they don't have to add one channel.
> 
> I am still just waiting for a handful of channels such as FX and Speed to name a few and I would be happy for another 6 months.


AMEN TO SPEED AND FX:lol:


----------

